# HI from Connecticut



## Clairabelle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi my name is Claire and I am primarily a stage manager. Right now, I am doing community theatre and shows at my high school.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Claire! Good to have you aboard. Enjoy your time here with us!

~Dave


----------

